# Chicken boy,big bite shrimp and gulp mantis



## Flounder-Freak (Feb 3, 2013)

Are these the same lure? They look like the gulp mantis. I have good luck with gulp mantis but big bite are $1.99 at academy!! Ok they are not sented like gulp but neither is chicken Boy and way cheaper than CB or gulp.


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Interested in reviews on these as well, saw the big bite shrimp the other day and they look extremely similar to chicken boys. May have to try a pack out for myself!


----------



## Flounder-Freak (Feb 3, 2013)

as my 2cool handle would lead you to believe I target flounder when I can't go off shore ! I love them!! I've never tried chicken boy lures and they look like they will work great! Just been using gulp Mantis with success i haven't tried other dual tailed baits. I'll be at academy tomorrow and try the big bite out .


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

I tried them & they worked just fine . so well picked up a couple more packs today. only used the 2 shades of pink so far


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

CB Shrimp and the Big Bite shrimp look very much alike. Hummmmm....Gulps 3" New Penny works very well.


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

Let them copy cb all they want.
I will keep supporting a local business that has service second to none ,


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

they look alike but Gulp is and has been pretty lazy with their designs. IF in fact the Big bite and CB came first then gulp made a lazy replica. they dont have the slpit tails on the end ...legs are shorter and look more like a creepy crawler..haha..the whiskers are much shorter and dont provide the action either. Overall Ive found the gulp to work better and i think its just the simple fact of what they are made of and what they are made of is the reason they cant have the detail that the others do...win some ya lose some... I love the way CB's look and feel in the water but ive yet to do well on them.and I hate that because I know they are awesome just from reading a thousand reports with 2coolers praising them and ordering more..(you got to be pri-teee wealthy by now Joe..haha) Ive never tried the big bite but I looked at them on the website yesterday and they look good..they also have some nice lookin colors. 
one called tomato core looks KILLER! the mantis style plastic is a real good mold and will do good no matter who replicates it.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

meanwhile gulp JUST came out with this ...

the Inch hawg - 1.5" (the pink one) (I was wrong about them being 3")

http://www.purefishing.jp/products_2013/upload/e7c1b9670841bbec6f40bd6b2ddbc329_1.jpg










the japs have this one available
on "their" berkely site but these are powerbait and 3"









http://www.purefishing.jp/product/bait/berkley/powerbait/Power_Bulky_Hawg_3i.html


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Why wouldn't you support the TEXAN that makes a shrimp lure over anyone else? You're going fishing a worried about a lure being "cheaper" than another???

ChickenBoy gets my vote all day! I can call him? I can email him. He is fun. Etc. academy and gulp are none of those.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Who cares about who copied who. They're lures, at this point everyone copied someone. Those split curly tales have been around forever. Maybe they weren't used in saltwater lures, but I can remember throwing split curly tail lures that closely resemble all of the baits mentioned from Gary Yamamoto for bass 10-15 years ago. 

I have no doubt that CB has great customer service, but then again it's a freaking lure, how much customer service do you need for a soft plastic? Buy what works for you at whatever price you like.


----------



## Fishing Hardcore (Jul 5, 2014)

I stand by joe. He's a top notch dude with a top notch business!!


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

i dont really care who copied who. and I do remember those split tails being out way back in the day..and it was a bass bait. most alllll new plastics are just hybrids of old plastics with maybe a few extra details. 
I use what works for me.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

DOA.......all day baby! Eat it


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I got a couple of packs just to compare them to chickenboys, they are exact!!! Crazy, they look like they are from the same maker and mold, they even have the little dimples on the tails. 

I will continue to support Chickenboy! Sorry you got knocked off.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The thing is, we have no respect for each others inventions. Sure maybe CB did 'improve' something by putting one thing with another and then adding other improvements. But its still his and they are copying it. Question for you is how would you feel if you created something like that and then someone, a big company, goes and copies it, then floods the market... I'd bet you'd feel pretty violated, and the other side of the coin is what if some guy just shows up at your job, and your boss says... that new harry guy looks just like you, but he's a lot cheaper.... think i'll give him a try. There's no community, no respect for a fellow american, nothin.


----------



## oceanone (Aug 15, 2014)

they are made by the same factory its the person who packages them that makes em different and CB is the king of marketing

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

troutsupport said:


> The thing is, we have no respect for each others inventions. Sure maybe CB did 'improve' something by putting one thing with another and then adding other improvements. But its still his and they are copying it. Question for you is how would you feel if you created something like that and then someone, a big company, goes and copies it, then floods the market... I'd bet you'd feel pretty violated, and the other side of the coin is what if some guy just shows up at your job, and your boss says... that new harry guy looks just like you, but he's a lot cheaper.... think i'll give him a try. There's no community, no respect for a fellow american, nothin.


It's called loyalty.............and you don't find it too often these days. It's unfortunate.


----------



## CJ Land (Apr 30, 2014)

troutsupport said:


> The thing is, we have no respect for each others inventions. Sure maybe CB did 'improve' something by putting one thing with another and then adding other improvements. But its still his and they are copying it. Question for you is how would you feel if you created something like that and then someone, a big company, goes and copies it, then floods the market... I'd bet you'd feel pretty violated, and the other side of the coin is what if some guy just shows up at your job, and your boss says... that new harry guy looks just like you, but he's a lot cheaper.... think i'll give him a try. There's no community, no respect for a fellow american, nothin.


Just like academy taking out all gamblers and making the h2o mullet. Its a copy of what gambler has been making for years. No respect is given for coming up with your own ideas.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

NOCREEK said:


> DOA.......all day baby! Eat it


Im with NOCREEK anyways. ive caught more trout, reds and flounder on DOA than gulp or CB.
but thats probably because ive been throwing them since i was old enough to cast.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I will choose Chicken boys every time, regardless of price. I have met Joe at several charity events over the years and have seen his generosity first hand. I don't know how he makes a dime off selling lures when he gives so much back to the community, I'm sure his heart is bigger than his bank account. With that being said I'll get to the real question. Do they catch fish? You bet they do, lots and lots of fish. They say a picture is worth a thousand words, and the proof is in the pudding, well here's some words and pudding.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nuff' said


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Love the mantis shrimp, but also like the old Killa Squilla alot too. I believe it was discontinued however.


----------



## EdK (Jun 20, 2012)

Lesson about ownership and liberty


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

I've never fished the Big Bite and don't fish Chicken Boys much but I have some and like them a lot! I would definitely buy the Chicken Boys just for the support factor though, I plan on picking up a few packs the next time I'm at the Texas City Bucees! I am a DOA fan all the way! They are made here and very cool about sending decals if you ask Lol! I think having the weight inside the bait gives it a much more natural action! I know I can't shine Chum's boots but here's some DOA puddin!

























































I know I don't have the bait hanging outa the mouth but all the fish were caught on the DOA rig shown with a little help from garlic spray or Pro-Cure (chicken-chit)!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

For me, fishing just at ROLLOVER PASS from the bank the best lure for flounder for the last 10 years is GULP MINNOW GRUB 2"3,",PEARL CHARTREUSE ,RED, PINK BLACK.Most of the time i like to fish with GAMAKATSU crappie jig sz.2 and GULP MINNOW GRUB 2 ",pearl ,chartreuse red(like in the picture from this post)
I never start to fish for flounder with something else and i can say i was catching a lot of flounder.I was catching too with BASS ASSASSIN CURLY SHAD 2",chartreuse silver glitter,but not like with Gulp.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

cfulbright said:


> I will continue to support Chickenboy! Sorry you got knocked off.


I think Joe bought the molds from big bite, I know they have been around for quite some time. I could be wrong but I thought I read that he bought molds from big bite because they were going to discontinue the lure as it was not selling.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm missing something... Aren't they all trying to mimic a shrimp and not each other?
Just sayin...


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Any body use the Gulp Squid?

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/Gulp...eQ6mbG2Ac-RWAAKWxXwnaP9X-sxwO1_9XShoCXwXw_wcB


----------



## Makzymos (May 20, 2014)

I would like to support the local guy. Doesn't mean I don't fish with and catch with others (gulp)


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/marsh-works-killa-squilla-3-soft-baits-8-pack/pid-18251


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Chicken Boy, if he were still alive, wouldn't say anything bad about his competitors. 

In fact, I believe he would say "go fish, whatever you got, go fish". If you needed some help or advise, he would always be there. 

I hope his legacy of sincere humanity and generosity will continue following his untimely passing.


----------



## fishy fishy (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=452689#/forumsite/20501/topics/452689


----------



## Old.Salt (Aug 27, 2013)

fishy fishy said:


> http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=452689#/forumsite/20501/topics/452689


Ok, now I'm really confused. Chicken boy stated in that thread that he acquired production rights for that shrimp, so is he now making the "big bite" shrimp too?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I came out with the first Broken Back corky looking lure called the rubberback & everyone said I was knocking off the corky. Now look who is knocking off the rubberback.


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

i'd like to see one of these rubber backs


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

jampen said:


> Chicken Boy, if he were still alive, wouldn't say anything bad about his competitors.
> 
> In fact, I believe he would say "go fish, whatever you got, go fish". If you needed some help or advise, he would always be there.
> 
> I hope his legacy of sincere humanity and generosity will continue following his untimely passing.


He passed?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

txflatsguy said:


> i'd like to see one of these rubber backs


Here!


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

tamucc04 said:


> He passed?


I am asking the same thing.....when?

We fish with anything. Have all kinds of plastic and the Chicken Boy with Chicken Chit just caught this.....


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

Chickenboy aint dead folks.


----------



## Flounder-Freak (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok- I went to EZ-Mart in bayou vista and loaded up on some chicken boy's. After better understanding the history and seeing that CB is a local guy not far from me, I'm going to buy local. Some day I hope to meet CB! 

I went to the CB website and laughed my arse of at the history of CB.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Chickenboy lures. Never have seen them for sale here. Where do you buy them?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Buc-ee's #7 4231 E. Hwy 332 Freeport, TX 77541

Buc-ee's #33 201 Gulf Fwy (IH 45) Texas City, TX 77591

Joe's Tackle Shop 1120 Lindberg Ave Ste A-1
McAllen, TX 78501 956-630-0180

Marburger's Sporting Goods, 1400 Bayport Blvd, Seabrook, TX 281-474-3229

Baad Marine Supply 18300 E HWY 6 between Alvin and Santa Fe, TX 281-317-7329

Hook Spit 2800 W. Main St., Suite. G League City, Texas 77573 Phone: (832) 632-1205

Rockport Tackle Town, 3010 Hwy 35 North, Rockport, 
TX 361-729-1841

Bulldogs Bait Shop, 1813 61st St, Ste 102, Galveston, TX Phone 409-740-2220

Boyds One Stop at the Texas City Dike 409-45-4001

EZ-Mart at the entrance of Bayou Vista 409-935-9564

David's Tackle Box, 3500 Avenue I, Rosenberg, TX 
281-342-9669

Matthew's Reel Repair, 10851 Vandale, San Antonio, TX 78216 210-343-0589

Port O'Connor Rods, 82 N Byers, Port O'Connor, TX 361-746-8049

Rossco's Outdoor, 445 E Plantation, Clute, TX 
979-265-2692

Island Tackle, 207 W Ave G, Port Aransas, TX 78373 361-749-1744 

Serious Tackle, 14065 Delaney St, La Marque, Tx 409-935-1126

Daily's Hunt "N" Fish Supply, 2600 Nederland Avenue, Nederland, TX 77627

Johnny's True Value, 914 West Tyler, Harlingen, TX


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

Or do like I do .
www.Chickenboylures.com


----------

